
Cuban Street NET members protest to his network alive - tank6b
https://twitter.com/tank6b/status/1160184139934523399
======
tank6b
The Cuban goverment put a new law that renders all the network illegal.

More context on the Cuban Street Net

[https://youtu.be/lEplzHraw3c](https://youtu.be/lEplzHraw3c)

